# I may have two pregnant rats



## Ishkie (Jun 4, 2012)

So a few days ago I adopted four females from a woman who had adopted a female from the local shelter that turned out to be pregnant. The plan had been for me to adopt four of the female babies, but a few days before I was to pick them up the owner mistakenly let them play in the males' room when they were still small enough to squeeze through the bars of the cage, so there was a chance they were pregnant. As a sort of apology she let me take the mother of the babies (who is the sweetest rat I have ever met), and I chose to take three babies who looked to not be pregnant. Well, after playing with them for a few days I feel like at least one of them is pregnant, and another is possibly pregnant. One of them is quite chunky compared to the others, and weighed 50g more than her sister last night, who I'll admit is quite small, but 50g still seems like a big difference. Their other sister is 30g more than the small one, and I think she may possibly be pregnant too. I'm not sure how noticeable their nipples should be, but the two possibly pregnant ones have harder, easier to find nipples than the other one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSam7dJl02s At 3:06 I show the one I think is most likely to be pregnant's belly the same night she was weighed. If she is pregnant it has only been for a few days. She is 9 weeks old and 286g.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eLdf1BVbm4&feature=relmfu And I show the other girl at 5:08 here, also 9 weeks old and only pregnant for a few days, if at all. She weighed 261g at the time of this video. Their sister (the black self) weighed 236g, I'm 99% sure she's not pregnant.

While I'm hoping they're not pregnant, my summer starts the day after tomorrow, so I'll have plenty of time for them and their possible babies. 
Other opinions would be appreciated.


----------

